# Not drinking treat



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2016)

I haven't spent any money on alcoholic drinks this year, so am considering treating myself to a new armchair. I am quite taken by this - what do you think?


----------



## Robin (Jul 28, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I haven't spent any money on alcoholic drinks this year, so am considering treating myself to a new armchair. I am quite taken by this - what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1600


Does it come with free sunglasses?


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Robin (Jul 28, 2016)

Well if they deliver it by drone, you'll be able to see it coming.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 28, 2016)

I presume it will match your existing decor northerner?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2016)

Robin said:


> Does it come with free sunglasses?


I'm thinking that it will save having to make a decision about what colour to get


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I presume it will match your existing decor northerner?


I believe so, my house is primarily decorated by books


----------



## Amigo (Jul 28, 2016)

Well I think it shows personality and if it's comfortable, why not?


----------



## Flower (Jul 28, 2016)

Did you mean to post this in the Entertainment, jokes, funny pictures section Northerner? 

It's rather special in a throne like way!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 28, 2016)

Surely you'd have to be pissed to consider buying it.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Well I think it shows personality and if it's comfortable, why not?


It's actually a reupholstered Parker Knoll, so should be comfy


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh, it's real? Was thinking that someone on acid photoshopped it.....


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2016)

I seem to be getting mixed responses here


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 28, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I haven't spent any money on alcoholic drinks this year, so am considering treating myself to a new armchair. I am quite taken by this - what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1600


Perhaps invest in a set of eye shades if you do decide to buy it


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 28, 2016)

Wow that is bright and cheerful


----------



## Copepod (Jul 28, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I seem to be getting mixed responses here


Go with your heart, Northerner - it's your house alone!


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 28, 2016)

Ooooer.  I have at least two of those fabrics around the house!

If you like the chair, @Northerner , you would no doubt love these shirts:  http://tinyurl.com/hng7xjy


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 28, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I haven't spent any money on alcoholic drinks this year, so am considering treating myself to a new armchair. I am quite taken by this - what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1600


Looks good to me, I like bright colours


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 28, 2016)

I think this idea has legs. Go with it!


----------



## Radders (Jul 28, 2016)

I love it!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 29, 2016)

All I can say is that it has the singular advantage of when you are sitting in it you don't have to look at it. Plus, of course, if you ever got burgled, you'd still have a chair to sit on.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> Ooooer.  I have at least two of those fabrics around the house!
> 
> If you like the chair, @Northerner , you would no doubt love these shirts:  http://tinyurl.com/hng7xjy


Hehe! That's something to embarrass the kids with!


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 29, 2016)

I like it, I have a coat much like that!  Who needs boring tweedy furniture anyhow


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> I like it, I have a coat much like that!  Who needs boring tweedy furniture anyhow


Since seeing it I have found myself being stunned into a stupour by anything vaguely monochrome!  

I can feel the desire building...! The cruel thing is that they are made to order, so it takes 4-8 weeks to delivery from ordering - way too much time to have second thoughts when it's too late!


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 29, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Since seeing it I have found myself being stunned into a stupour by anything vaguely monochrome!
> 
> I can feel the desire building...! The cruel thing is that they are made to order, so it takes 4-8 weeks to delivery from ordering - way too much time to have second thoughts when it's too late!



Life is too short for second thoughts, get the twinkly chair and enjoy the wait.  I bought twinkly nailpolish yesterday, not quite the same investment I grant you but I won't be swayed by the little voice in my head saying "glitter Catherine, really?".  No I shall not


----------



## Bloden (Jul 29, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I seem to be getting mixed responses here


I LIKE IT! If it rocks your boat, buy it.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 29, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Life is too short for second thoughts, get the twinkly chair and enjoy the wait.  I bought twinkly nailpolish yesterday, not quite the same investment I grant you but I won't be swayed by the little voice in my head saying "glitter Catherine, really?".  No I shall not


I'm sporting a rather blatant shade of turquoise on my tootsies at the mo - much better than my thick, yellow toenails, I can assure you! I noticed a friend looked at them quickly, then pursed her lips without passing comment. She's all pastel shades which make me inwardly purse my lips...we're all different, thankfully.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 29, 2016)

I really like that chair.


----------



## Annette (Jul 29, 2016)

Buy it buy it buy it! If I had the space I'd have one. I love it.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 29, 2016)

It will certainly wake you up in the mornings


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 29, 2016)

Annette said:


> Buy it buy it buy it! If I had the space I'd have one. I love it.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2016)

Interesting to discover which members have taste and appreciation of craftsmanship, and those who don't - I'm not saying who falls into which category!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 29, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Interesting to discover which members have taste and appreciation of craftsmanship, and those who don't - I'm not saying who falls into which category!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 29, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Interesting to discover which members have taste and appreciation of craftsmanship, and those who don't - I'm not saying who falls into which category!


Well if you order the chair we know the answer


----------



## Lilian (Jul 29, 2016)

You may start a trend.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2016)

Lilian said:


> You may start a trend.


I might try to get a commission!


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 29, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! That's something to embarrass the kids with!



Not when it's the grown up kids who introduced the chap to them!  It's not my OH, I'll hasten to add, but the person I know who has these wears them with absolute aplomb.  He likes to fade into the background,........... or maybe not!

That chair would be a wonderful reading or music chair.  Some friends of ours have the most wonderful music room, with everything set and positioned for the optimal listening experience.  This would be great in there, as part of their ultra-modern, mainly open plan living.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> That chair would be a wonderful reading or music chair


This is why I was looking at chairs generally, I read a LOT and want a comfortable, quirky chair to sit in!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 29, 2016)

Well I approve of the fact that it's a Parker Knoll but I have to say I don't think I could actually live with that one.  

My first husband wanted us to have an 'Orchid' bathroom suite way back when (1970) and it is  a lovely delicate shade - but all I could think of - much like the later in your face 'Avocado' - was having an upset tummy and rushing into the room to throw up - either would make you feel even more nauseous.  

I am not at my best first thing in a morning - any morning! - and I just don't think I could live with it.

However if you are a cheerful morning person - go for it cos PK chairs are very comfy and supportive.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 29, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Well I approve of the fact that it's a Parker Knoll but I have to say I don't think I could actually live with that one.
> 
> My first husband wanted us to have an 'Orchid' bathroom suite way back when (1970) and it is  a lovely delicate shade - but all I could think of - much like the later in your face 'Avocado' - was having an upset tummy and rushing into the room to throw up - either would make you feel even more nauseous.
> 
> ...



We have a delightful avocado bathroom suite (its been in the house since my OH bought it 26 years ago). A couple of years ago we went to the Black County Living Museum and when we was looking round the mock vintage shops, low and behold in one of the shops was the exact same bathroom suite!!! We have a museum piece in our house!!! I think the bathroom is the next room that needs doing!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 29, 2016)

They used to do a wonderful pale peppermint green shade in the 1930s (friends bathroom was this shade in an art deco house - beautiful) but the only Avocado ones I've seen arrived in the mid/late 1970s so hardly Vintage!

Avent bin up Dudley fer ages, shallav ter goo agen - ah cum from Wes Brom see, so it doe feel lark a treat ter jus goo theer.

Say that out loud and say what you see!

Did yer goo up the ill ter the Zoo, whilst yer wuz in the vicinity?


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jul 29, 2016)

I haven't read all the replies but I imagine this got mixed views! Personally I think it's FAB and you should 100% buy it!!!!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 29, 2016)

Didnt go to the zoo. We was at Drayton Manor for a car show and fancied a day out. I do remember eating a nice bag of chips cooked in dripping with a scoop of the crispy batter bits (it was before diagnosis!)


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2016)

Problem is compounded by the fact they have three designs - which is the most outrageous?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 29, 2016)

I like the one on the right as the colours are better.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 29, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Didnt go to the zoo. We was at Drayton Manor for a car show and fancied a day out. I do remember eating a nice bag of chips cooked in dripping with a scoop of the crispy batter bits (it was before diagnosis!)


Where I come from we called them scraps!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jul 29, 2016)

The first one!! These are amazing. I need one in my life lol!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I like the one on the right as the colours are better.


I like them all! The third one has plain sides and back though. I think my preference is for the first as the second one has a more ordered design, with the diamonds - the first one looks more haphazard


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Where I come from we called them scraps!


Thought you meant the chairs for a moment there!  We used to call them 'bits' when I was a kid


----------



## Robin (Jul 29, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I like them all! The third one has plain sides and back though. I think my preference is for the first as the second one has a more ordered design, with the diamonds - the first one looks more haphazard


Ah, now I understand why the first one was putting me off. I don't mind a bit of colour, but I prefer the second, as it has a bit of order to it. Control Freak? Moi?


----------



## Annette (Jul 29, 2016)

I think the first - for reasons stated, I like the haphazardness rather than the diamond - although I prefer the cushion edge of the second. Not so keen on the third. It's almost boring


----------



## Ljc (Jul 29, 2016)

I like the first and second one, the third ones a bit dull.


----------



## Flower (Jul 29, 2016)

They are growing on me! I think the first one would make an ideal not drinking seat treat


----------



## AJLang (Jul 29, 2016)

I love these chairs. I want one


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 29, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I like them all! The third one has plain sides and back though. I think my preference is for the first as the second one has a more ordered design, with the diamonds - the first one looks more haphazard



Just get one ordered!  Do you have any say in tones, or general colours?  With the shirts, if you order a shirt, you have no say, save for size, and style (long/short sleeve), that's all.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 30, 2016)

The first or the third, I don't like the ordered pattern on the second one so that's out, I love the chaos of the first one so that's my strong preference, the third one is quite pleasing though because it less chaotic but the contrast between the plain and the pattern is a bit subversive 

This is like a weird psychology experiment....plain, beige or white environments make me quite itchy, can't stand the "sameness" and the uniformity, but then I insisted on wearing a velvet prairie skirt and frog wellies, with a multi coloured crochet hat the entire summer of 79 as I am often informed by my mother, so it's entirely possible I'm totally pots for rags . There's a lady at work whose always very "put together" very matchy matchy and beige, and I spend a good proportion of my time resisting the urge to go and mess up her hair, just to see if she'd instantly evaporate 

Get the first one!


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 30, 2016)

Bloden said:


> I'm sporting a rather blatant shade of turquoise on my tootsies at the mo - much better than my thick, yellow toenails, I can assure you! I noticed a friend looked at them quickly, then pursed her lips without passing comment. She's all pastel shades which make me inwardly purse my lips...we're all different, thankfully.



Stay true to the turquoise, leave the pastels to the boring folk   I inwardly purse my lips too, except if there's that metallic shimmery peach going on, then I can't contain the horror and the full face appears, can't stop it it just happens, it offends my sense of all that is good and pure. Then I remember I'm all about personal choice and try to smile but it presents itself more like a menacing stare I'm told, American Psycho meets the clown from IT I'm reliably informed, oh well it's the thought that counts


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> Just get one ordered!  Do you have any say in tones, or general colours?  With the shirts, if you order a shirt, you have no say, save for size, and style (long/short sleeve), that's all.


I'm not sure about that, I think it might be best to just go for pot luck rather than having to make any decisions and then have to blame myself


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2016)

This is a side view of Chair 1:

 
Plus, there's a more sober one:


----------



## AJLang (Jul 30, 2016)

Nooooo although you're using the money from not-drinking don't go for the sober one  Bright and funky is the answer


----------



## Ljc (Jul 30, 2016)

Northerner said:


> This is a side view of Chair 1:
> 
> View attachment 1610
> Plus, there's a more sober one:
> ...


NAH that one gets a thumbs down from me  , I like bright colourful things


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 30, 2016)

Come on Northerner just go with your gut.  Which one makes you smile?  Look at them all see how big the smile is and order it....go on, be impulsive


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Come on Northerner just go with your gut.  Which one makes you smile?  Look at them all see how big the smile is and order it....go on, be impulsive


Gah! I like them all!   I think the first one though. It's starting to feel inevitable now, as I am picturing myself sitting on it as my birthday present to myself...


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 30, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Gah! I like them all!   I think the first one though. It's starting to feel inevitable now, as I am picturing myself sitting on it as my birthday present to myself...


Have you actually sat in one of these chairs? If not find a local furniture retailer who has the make/model in stock and try it out for comfort.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 30, 2016)

@Northerner - The green tones just doesn't have the Wow! for me.  I love, love the bright colours, for a one-off.  As a three piece suite it could be a bit overwhelming though.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 30, 2016)

I love the footstools/coffee table option and the chaise.

I reckon I could take a nice big footstool.  It might lead to the single life though, as I'm pretty certain my OH is just a bit to conservative for that.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 30, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Gah! I like them all!   I think the first one though. It's starting to feel inevitable now, as I am picturing myself sitting on it as my birthday present to myself...



In a close call with Nike,............... JFDI.

I hadn't realised, prior to Googling they are actually covered in designers' Guild fabric, as opposed to composite Designers' Guild fabric, if you know what I mean.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Gah! I like them all!   I think the first one though. It's starting to feel inevitable now, as I am picturing myself sitting on it as my birthday present to myself...



Start with the first then build a set if you pine for the others (might be a it much mind even for me ), then it will be with you when the nights start to close in and you can snuggle with a blankie and a good book...sheer bliss if you add in hot chocolate with marshmallows (I don't actually like hot chocolate or marshmallows but I've always wanted to!).   I'm currently crocheting a patchwork blanket for that very purpose, it's what makes winter so lovely, until January and then it's box sets and chocolate all the way until the sun peeps out.  With that chair though there'd be a bit of sun all through the winter


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> In a close call with Nike,............... JFDI.
> 
> I hadn't realised, prior to Googling they are actually covered in designers' Guild fabric, as opposed to composite Designers' Guild fabric, if you know what I mean.


Not sure I do - what's the difference, and is it good?


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 31, 2016)

trophywench said:


> My first husband wanted us to have an 'Orchid' bathroom suite way back when (1970) and it is  a lovely delicate shade - but all I could think of - much like the later in your face 'Avocado' - was having an upset tummy and rushing into the room to throw up - either would make you feel even more nauseous.



When I first moved into my flat in September 1983, the walls of my bedroom and of the kitchen were a horrible mustard-yellow shade. I thought at the time that it must have been because that shade was so revolting, it was being flogged off cheaply — but then, about five years ago, I read an Agatha Christie novel (the one about a woman who buys a house which turns out to have been the home of her forgotten childhood) and learned that this particular shade was once fashionable!  And we think the people of the 1960s had abominable taste; at least they had better taste in interior décor than those of the 1930s.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> And we think the people of the 1960s had abominable taste; at least they had better taste in interior décor than those of the 1930s.


Ooh, I don't know about that - Art Deco in the 1930s and Barry Bucknall in the 1960s


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Not sure I do - what's the difference, and is it good?



As it's a DG fabric, I am assuming it isn't patchwork, and will therefore be smoother to the touch and no seams at 6" intervals (or however large each patterned piece is).  Were I going to buy, I might ask them to clarify, as a seam will always be a potential point of failure in any piece.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> As it's a DG fabric, I am assuming it isn't patchwork, and will therefore be smoother to the touch and no seams at 6" intervals (or however large each patterned piece is).  Were I going to buy, I might ask them to clarify, as a seam will always be a potential point of failure in any piece.


Thank you, I will ask them


----------



## Bloden (Aug 1, 2016)

No 1, no 1, no 1...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2018)

Anyone remember this thread? Well, after two years of deliberation (I don't like to rush things!) and a change of house, I have just taken delivery of....

 

  Not the multi-coloured one I had originally contemplated, but I think this is better suited to my new house and furnishings  I love it!  Very comfortable too!


----------



## Robin (Nov 3, 2018)

I do remember this thread, I thought you’d need sunglasses with the first one! This one looks lovely.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Nov 3, 2018)

Very nice, it looks stylish and comfy


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 3, 2018)

A bit more restrained than the original choice!  As long as it's comfortable to sit in that's the main thing.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 3, 2018)

Great chair, Northie. Looking back, I was a little dismissive earlier in the thread, but that looks really stylish and comfortable. Love the quilted back. Good reading chair.

Good to see you’ve grown out of the tv makeover look


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> As long as it's comfortable to sit in that's the main thing


Hehe! Do I get the impression it's still not quite to your taste Matt?


----------



## Radders (Nov 3, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Anyone remember this thread? Well, after two years of deliberation (I don't like to rush things!) and a change of house, I have just taken delivery of....
> 
> View attachment 10206
> 
> Not the multi-coloured one I had originally contemplated, but I think this is better suited to my new house and furnishings  I love it!  Very comfortable too!


A thing of beauty. I would need two though as once you’re sitting in it, you can’t see it!


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 3, 2018)

Bloden said:


> No 1, no 1, no 1...


You are John Lennon and I claim my five... erm, I'll get me coat.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 3, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! Do I get the impression it's still not quite to your taste Matt?



I thought I'd give it another chance but after looking at it for a while, nah.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 3, 2018)

What it needs now is a side table with an Anglepoise lamp for reading, for the full 1970s effect. An original Anglepoise floor lamp goes for around £3k, but John Lewis do table type 25s for £125. 

Go for it Northie, you know you’re worth it.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> What it needs now is a side table with an Anglepoise lamp for reading, for the full 1970s effect. An original Anglepoise floor lamp goes for around £3k, but John Lewis do table type 25s for £125.
> 
> Go for it Northie, you know you’re worth it.


How did you guess what I've been looking at?


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 3, 2018)

Predictability.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Predictability.


Was rather hoping you'd say 'Great minds'


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 4, 2018)

The two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Nov 4, 2018)

I love them. One was on emmerdale last week.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 4, 2018)

Very nice. Looks like a good reading chair.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Very nice. Looks like a good reading chair.


Scared to sit on it at the moment, it's so nice!  Picture doesn't do it justice, the colours are really vibrant


----------



## eggyg (Nov 4, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Was rather hoping you'd say 'Great minds'


Just be pleased he didn’t, as the full quote is ( I think) “ Great minds think alike, fools seldom differ”. As for the Anglepoise lamp, I am looking at a Serious Readers light, they are quite pricy but when it gets to this time of the year I struggle reading and these are supposed to be excellent, the only  problem is I don’t really like the styles but needs must!


----------



## eggyg (Nov 4, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> View attachment 10212
> I love them. One was on emmerdale last week.


Wow! Sunglasses alert! Will tune into Emmerdale especially to test out my 4K HD telly!


----------



## Ljc (Nov 4, 2018)

I like your new chair. I can vouch for them being really comfy chairs .  Now how about a matching footstool


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2018)

Ljc said:


> I like your new chair. I can vouch for them being really comfy chairs .  Now how about a matching footstool


I'm not made of money!   Although I have been contemplating a cushion...


----------



## Amigo (Nov 4, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I'm not made of money!   Although I have been contemplating a cushion...
> 
> View attachment 10215



Whenever I look at the chair or cushion, that old song from Clarence Carter comes into my mind;

‘Patches... I’m depending on you son’ 

You’re obviously an old hippy at heart northerner!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Whenever I look at the chair or cushion, that old song from Clarence Carter comes into my mind;
> 
> ‘Patches... I’m depending on you son’
> 
> You’re obviously an old hippy at heart northerner!


In the early '70s I was a young hippy!


----------



## Amigo (Nov 4, 2018)

Northerner said:


> In the early '70s I was a young hippy!



I knew it! I bet you had an Afghan coat and big flares too!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I knew it! I bet you had an Afghan coat and big flares too!


I did!  A pair of Wranglers with an extra large flare sewn in, lots of patches (including 'ban the bomb' and 'keep on truckin'), and an afghan that smelled strongly of petulia oil!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 4, 2018)

I missed this thread originally, but I love your new chair, Alan


----------



## Debee (Nov 4, 2018)

I think it's fab go for it


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 5, 2018)

I’ve just ordered a seriousreaders light. The most expensive, of course. Comes with a free table reading light, so I can read books as well as the Kindle in bed without disturbing the boss.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> I’ve just ordered a seriousreaders light. The most expensive, of course. Comes with a free table reading light, so I can read books as well as the Kindle in bed without disturbing the boss.


I've been contemplating one, you'll have to let me know what you think of it


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm proud to say that I haven't spent money on alcohol since January 2017, all Xmas presents for this year are bought and paid for and as its my birthday in 10 days I MAY just have to treat myself to some new vape gear  x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I'm proud to say that I haven't spent money on alcohol since January 2017, all Xmas presents for this year are bought and paid for and as its my birthday in 10 days I MAY just have to treat myself to some new vape gear  x


Well done @Kaylz!  A far better use of your money!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2020)

Anyone remember the chair saga?  I have a new addition which I think sets it off nicely


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 8, 2020)

I love it.

I missed the first chair saga, and have just flipped back to the start of this thread.
I like them all, especially your first option.

The new one goes well with your final choice.  But if you are still not drinking what will you choose next.  The footstool looks a good option.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> But if you are still not drinking what will you choose next. The footstool looks a good option.


Alas, lockdown has put an end to that and I have given in  I have, however, made sure I keep up with my fruit intake...


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 8, 2020)

Don’t give up on the chair collection though.
They are absolutely fabulous and crying out for a foot stool.
The side table is there ready for the ‘fruit’ drink and books.
Sorted


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Don’t give up on the chair collection though.
> They are absolutely fabulous and crying out for a foot stool.
> The side table is there ready for the ‘fruit’ drink and books.
> Sorted


I have a footstool  It was a bit cheaper than the ones where the chair came from!


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 8, 2020)

Northerner said:


> I have a footstool  It was a bit cheaper than the ones where the chair came from!
> 
> View attachment 14695


I like your style.
Time to just sit back with your ‘fruit’ drinks and enjoy your new chair.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 8, 2020)

Northerner said:


> I have a footstool  It was a bit cheaper than the ones where the chair came from!
> 
> View attachment 14695



Love it and the new chair too 

Now you’re all set for nice comfy evening , with a little something to warm the cockles of your heart.


----------



## Flower (Jul 8, 2020)

Looks like the perfect set up for a good old drink read


----------



## trophywench (Jul 8, 2020)

Dear oh dear, you are a man of course so perhaps you wouldn't know that that is not a footstool.   It is of course, a pouffe.  A footstool has LEGS.

But anyway - love it!


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 11, 2020)

Is it still politically correct to say "pouffe"?


----------



## trophywench (Jul 11, 2020)

If some people have used the name of a low backless padded seat for something entirely different then that's their problem, but personally I have never mis-used it so far since there have always been the correct words ready and available that has never become necessary, hence it would just provide evidence of their own distinct lack of vocabulary.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 14, 2020)

robert@fm said:


> Is it still politically correct to say "pouffe"?


Yes, but it is certainly "politically" incorrect to imply that it has another insulting meaning, I'm sure our gay members will have winced seeing your post.


----------

